# J.K. Rowling: Kommt noch ein Harry Potter-Buch?



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2011)

*Tränenreicher Abschied
J.K. Rowling: Kommt noch ein Harry Potter-Buch?​*

Darauf hatten Millionen Fans gewartet und es doch auch gefürchtet. Denn mit der spektakulären und weltweit größten Premiere des letzten Harry Potter-Films geht eben auch eine Saga zu Ende. Obwohl die Fans und auch die Darsteller um Daniel Radcliffe (21) selbst immer wieder betonten, dass Harry Potter in jedem weiterleben wird, auch wenn es keine Filme mehr gibt, war es doch ein sehr tränenreicher Abschied.


Nachdem zahlreiche Autogramme geschrieben, Fotos gemacht und Interviews gegeben wurden, kamen die drei Hauptdarsteller Daniel, Emma Watson (21) und Rupert Grint (22) nochmal mit der Autorin des Epos J.K. Rowling (45) zusammen um ein paar letzte Dankesworte an die Crew, den Cast und natürlich die Fans zu richten. Emma, die zehn Jahre lang die Hermine Granger spielte, sah man die ganze Zeit schon an, dass auch sie den Tränen nahe war, aber als sie dann das Mikro von Dan überreicht bekam, konnte sie die Tränchen nicht mehr zurückhalten. So schluchzte es regelrecht aus den Lautsprechern, als sie Joanne erzählte, dass sie ihr großes Vorbild sei und sie soviel von ihr gelernt habe. Rupert fehlten den ganzen Abend schon die Worte und so konnte er zu seinen Kollegen nur noch sagen: „Ich liebe euch!“

Als die auch schon wahnsinnig aufgelöste Joanne dann ans Mikro kam, konnte sie erst gar nichts sagen, weil die Menge zu laut ihren Namen schrie, woraufhin sie diese dann durch folgenden Satz zur Ruhe bringen wollte: „Okay, dann schreib ich halt noch ein Buch!“ 
Die teilweise seit Montag wartenden Fans gerieten dadurch aber nur noch mehr in Ekstase. 
Doch Joanne ruderte gleich zurück: „Das war ein Spaß!“ Schade eigentlich! 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## CheMix (9 Juli 2011)

wird sich zeigen, obs nur spaß war..möglich iss allet..


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

damit macht man keine Witze


----------



## trinaRina (12 Juli 2011)

Die Geschichte ist fertig geschrieben und alles was jetzt noch kommen würde, wäre eine unnötige Fortsetzung einer in sich geschlossenen und perfekten Story


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2011)

Wenn jetzt noch ein Buch käme wäre das eine Milliarden-Einnahme


----------

